# creek boats



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jun 25, 2017)

been looking online at creek boats, mostly interested in the m12  two  man  with  the motor guide trolling  motor.  Is this  a safe stable boat. is it safe in  a rough  running water river such as the flint or Ocmulgee?


----------



## warefishin (Jun 27, 2017)

I have one that I use on the satilla when the water level is really low. I love the foot pedals and they can float in very little water. But I don't think I would recommend them for rough water, I flipped mine one time in swift water when we were pushed up against a log.......


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2017)

Might not be so great around rocks and current.......After checking them out it looks as if it's a hull copy of a gheenoe, just not as wide and made from plastic,at 40 inches it might be a little tipsy.


----------



## quackertackr (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a M12 and have ran it down different rivers but never in rough water. I find it fairly stable in small waters.


----------



## warefishin (Jul 27, 2017)

I actually recently bought a 15 foot gheenoe and rigged up the foot pedal steering for it just like they have on the creek boat, It still allows you to get pretty skinny, the boat is pretty light, and you have a ton more room and stability.

Just an Idea, but it probably wouldn't cost you much more than a creekboat if you could find a decent gheenoe used.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Look at the Sportsman 111.

Great boat... easy to hump over rocks and logs.
Don't even need a trailer, it will fit in a truck bed.

Rated for 5hp.. And two ppl.

Wish I had a nickel for every fish I put in mine.


----------

